# Insider: Jerry Buss has decided to trade Shaq



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ESPN Insider is reporting that Jerry Buss has decided to trade Shaquille O'Neal. Apparently, the Lakers are considering five or six offers. Also, Shaq's representatives have been "shooting down" deals. Yes, one of the deals that the Lakers are looking at now is Lamar Odom, Brian Grant and a first round pick for Shaquille O'Neal.:sigh: 

Now, the Lakers reportedly want Dwyane Wade in the deal, but the Heat won't trade him. Personally, I wouldn't expect the Lakers to settle for Odom, Grant and a pick. I would think that they'll probably ask for Caron Cutler and possibly Dorrell Wright as well. However, a Lakers source told the Riverside Press-Enterprise, "It's not going to be a fair deal all the way around."

Take that any way you want to.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

just like the dallas move...no dirk no shaq....i would say the same for wade....no wade no shaq. there is no such thing as equal value for shaq!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We really need to hold out for Wade. Odom can't be trusted to stay healthy nor clean. 

This is why a Shaq trade makes no sense you can't make the deal without Odom if you throw in Wade the Heat would have nothing left except Eddie Jones maybe and Shaq. 

I don't know how any of this works.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So basically, if the Lakers take the first offer, it's Shaq for Odom and a salary cap buster... What a deal... :no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> We really need to hold out for Wade. Odom can't be trusted to stay healthy nor clean.
> 
> This is why a Shaq trade makes no sense you can't make the deal without Odom if you throw in Wade the Heat would have nothing left except Eddie Jones maybe and Shaq.
> ...


Heat Trade:
Dwyane Wade
Lamar Odom
Brian Grant
Future Draft Pick

Lakers Trade:
Shaquille O'Neal
Brian Cook

I assume the Lakers would have to throw someone like Cook into the deal if Wade was added (which he probably won't be). Don't think I mean that Cook is as good as Wade, lol. I just mean that the Heat would want at least a little something else if they had to include Dwyane.

LAKERS...
PG: Gary Payton
SG: Dwyane Wade
SF: Kobe Bryant
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Brian Grant

HEAT...
PG: Dorrell Wright
SG: Eddie Jones
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Udonis Haslem
C: Shaquille O'Neal

I doubt it happens, but that would be the only deal I'd want to do with Miami. That would be very interesting, actually. Butler could average around 15ppg for the Heat, and return to his rookie status. Dorrell Wright has been putting up some big summer league numbers, and could end up being "Dwyane Wade Part II".


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

It's about time!

I just hope we don't get screwed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

You And Everyother Laker Fan In The World


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Good deal both ways.

The Heat would have to be crazy to trade Wade. Trading a guy who could potentially become a top3 point guard for the next 10 years for a maximum 3 good years with Shaq wouldn't be smart.

The Lakers _have_ to trade Shaq. They've already learned from the Mavs that teams aren't willing to trade young franchise players for out-of-shape Shaq. They have to get the best offer, even if it isn't even. This is about as good an offer as they'll likely get. They get Odom, who is progressing wonderfully and I believe would love being a Laker. He'd be a nice compliment to Kobe. Also, isn't Grant's contract expiring soon? The future first round pick probably won't be that helpful, though.

I believe Shaq would go for this. He likes Riley and wanted to go back to florida (for the magic) anyways. Good trade both ways. Wouldn't be shocked at all if this is what happened.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

read my signature.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I have no idea what the Lakers will get for Shaq but based upon
many of the posts in the last few weeks, I think there could be
some unhappy people.

If the Lakers can get a Webber, Bibby and filler which I am not sure
would happen then that is about the best deal I can see.

There is no way the Heat will give up Wade along with Odom. I
could see Odom and Butler with filler.

I think the best deal the Lakers can get from Dallas would be
two of (Walker, Stackhouse, Finley ) along with one of (Najera, Fortson, Bradley, Laettner, Delk) and Josh Howard. Maybe a draft
choice and/or Podkolzine.

It's going to be really interesting to see where he ends up.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

dump him to east so that Kobe wil not be beat.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"Caron Butler and Dorrell Wright or Dwyane Wade". That has to be what the Lakers are saying. Otherwise, we get badly screwed and it would be better to trade with the Kings.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I think the best deal the Lakers can get from Dallas would be
> two of (Walker, Stackhouse, Finley ) along with one of (Najera, Fortson, Bradley, Laettner, Delk) and Josh Howard. Maybe a draft
> choice and/or Podkolzine.
> ...


Dude, that's biased and wrong. Walker, Stackhouse and Finley are all washed up and no long All-Stars. Josh Howard would be the only positive in that deal. Dealing with the Heat would get us Caron Butler and Lamar Odom. Brian Grant may have a pretty bad contract, but at least he is still a lock for 10/10 every night.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> "Caron Butler and Dorrell Wright or Dwyane Wade". That has to be what the Lakers are saying. Otherwise, we get badly screwed and it would be better to trade with the Kings.


Right. Because just Odom and Grant for Shaq is a joke. I can't see Buss OK'ing that deal.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, that's biased and wrong. Walker, Stackhouse and Finley are all washed up and no long All-Stars. Josh Howard would be the only positive in that deal. Dealing with the Heat would get us Caron Butler and Lamar Odom. Brian Grant may have a pretty bad contract, but at least he is still a lock for 10/10 every night.


I did not say that the Dallas deal was better than the other deals although it could be argued. All I was saying is that that is the best deal Dallas will offer.

I just wouldn't get my hopes up too much if I am a Laker fan. Better to expect too little and be pleasantly suprised than to expect too much and be disappointed.

Shaq is a very difficult contract to trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I did not say that the Dallas deal was better than the other deals although it could be argued. All I was saying is that that is the best deal Dallas will offer.
> ...


I'm just saying that there is no way that the Lakers trade Shaq for guys like Walkhome, Finley and Crackhouse.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> It's about time!
> 
> I just hope we don't get screwed.



don't worry we will.


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

Wade is pretty much untouchable. I dont think the Heat are willing to add in Wright or Caron to the deal, but who knows what Riley is thinking?

Baically the Heat are planning to build their future around Wade Butler and Odom so I'm pretty sure they are not going to be willing to part with more than one of them to have shaq for the last few good years of his carreer.

From the heats point of view they have to balance the future vs the present so unless they feel like they have enough left to win a title with shaq here there is not really any point to acquire him because with the core of young talent they have they feel like they will be ready to compete for titles in a few years.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wade OR Dorrell Wright? Come on now, if Wright was that good of a commidity he would of went higher than 19.

Or are you just impressed with his Shammond Williams summer league numbers?


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

Well i guess u wouldnt care if hes not include then.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wade County</b>!
> Wade is pretty much untouchable. I dont think the Heat are willing to add in Wright or Caron to the deal, but who knows what Riley is thinking?


Then they are kidding themselves if they think they can get Shaq.

I hate how all these teams want to get tremendous talent, but they don't want to give up talent in return. It's just stupid.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i think the lakers dont want to trade to any team in the West.

One thing the Miami should know is that Shaq is not worth Wade and Odom.
Imagine yourself being a fan of the Heat would u trade possibly 2 of your young nucleus to get a 33 year old Shaq, who is going to decline in a couple of years.

I would do that Odom and Grant deal but u know its up to Buss to make the choice.

or maybe they can get better offers from another team in the EAST.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Then they are kidding themselves if they think they can get Shaq.
> ...


its pretty stupid to give up 2 big talents in Wade and Odom for 1 tremendous talent also who might decline in a couple of years.

Do u really think Wade will traded specially when he was so good in the playoffs.
U must be out of your mind if u think u are gonna get Wade, maybe Caron.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wade County</b>!
> Well i guess u wouldnt care if hes not include then.


No, I'm just saying that asking the Heat for Wade or Dorrell Wright is like asking the Lakers for Shaq or Brian Cook.

He would sweeten the pot, but if he is a huge asset in the deal than forget it.

If the Lakers do get Odom, it would be a shame that Phil is no longer the coach, he would be great for Lamar.

BTW I'm not sure if Grant, Odom and Butler is much better than the Dallas deal. Lamar is obviously the best player that has been offered to the Lakers so far and I think very highly of him, but Butler will never be better than Finley and Stackhouse are right now. I guess he has age on them.

Actually forget it, I like the Miami deal, even without Wade.

Of course I would rather have Shaq in the end, but Jerry Buss must be changing his way in his old age.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Do u really think Wade will traded specially when he was so good in the playoffs.


Yes. :grinning:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Odom, Grant, and a pick are EQUAL for Shaq.

Odom will be almost as good as Shaq next year and the pick and Grant put it over the top depending what the Lakers do next year.

Wade????? maybe straight up if there was no salary cap ???? but Wade seriously Wade will be better then Shaq next year.

Shaq will be more dominant because thats how it works in the league but Wade will be better then Shaq.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Yes. :grinning:


Hey keep on dreamin..


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

MIAMI will not win with wade and odom alone, but you will win with Shaq Alone, trust me, if the orginization wants to win right now they will trade odom and wade. you drafted dorrell wright and still have butler. and if you can match alstons offer to the raptors than you still got good caliber players. so this is how it goes.......shaq for odom and wade (and maybe draft pick) but keep brian grant. please!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Right. Because just Odom and Grant for Shaq is a joke. I can't see Buss OK'ing that deal.


Agreed, Brian Grant is more of a nuisance than a player... His contract is so high for his crappy play.Also, there is no WAY IN HELL the Heat are trading Wade AND Odom, Caron Butler, maybe... But Caron hasn't played well last season (Yes i know injuries) Lakers would be getting murdered if this trade went down and the Heat would be if they threw in Wade. But, all the trade i have seen on TV are all the same, Odom, Grant, and a first round draft pick, (as if that first round pick will be worth ANYTHING considering that if they have Shaq in the East that lottery pick will be in the high 20's) Also i heard on ESPN that Sacramento has backed out of trade talks with the Lakers


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> MIAMI will not win with wade and odom alone, but you will win with Shaq Alone, trust me, if the orginization wants to win right now they will trade odom and wade. you drafted dorrell wright and still have butler. and if you can match alstons offer to the raptors than you still got good caliber players. so this is how it goes.......shaq for odom and wade (and maybe draft pick) but keep brian grant. please!


hey u think Shaq won all 3 championships by himself?

Why couldnt Wade and Odom win?

Trust there is no way u get Wade.

the reported deal is Shaq for Brian Grant,Lamar Odom,and 2 first round pick 

PG:FA
SG:EJ
SF:Caron
PF:Haslem
C:Shaq

i sure as hell wouldnt want that lineup even with Shaq in it.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> hey u think Shaq won all 3 championships by himself?
> ...


take gray payton with shaq. we arer talking most dominant player in the league. that will persuade your sweet lil miami ballclub to give up wade and odom easily. we are talking one of the best center the league has ever seen. wade is replaceable maybe by this dorrell wright kid. just suck it up and give the # 34 jersey to shaq and send wade and odom our way!


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

Shaq is worth a lot but his 30 million contract really really really takes away from his value on the trading block. Thus a deal with a young stud player such as Odom, needs filler like Brian Grant and a draft pick to match shaq's salary. No team is going to offer more than one young star for an aging shaq with a bad contract, not gonna happen.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

have you seen Dorrell?
I doubt he will become a great player IMO.

Also we are talking about Odom as the 2nd most versatile player behind Shaq and Grant who will provide defense to your team.
Also 2 round picks.


Shaq will be declining in about 3 or 4 years.


nothing is going persude Miami to give you Odom and Wade. Let just see how it all turns out.

there is a reason why teams dont include 2 stars on their team. Pacers and Mavs arent willing to trade their star players, such as Dirk and Jermaine.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can we all agree that Lamar Odom and Brian Grant for Shaquille O'Neal is a totally unfair trade? Yes.

Now, can we agree that Caron Butler, Lamar Odom and Brian Grant for Shaquille O'Neal would be a fair trade?

As for the picks...wow, that's great. However, picks aren't going to be what convinces Kobe to come back. I don't care whatsoever about the picks. The Lakers need to get fixed right now so that Kobe can return. Plus, with Shaq, Wade and Jones, those picks won't be that great.


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

The heat will not trade Wade under any circumstances. The kid is gonna be a superstar. Not to many rookies can take over games in the playoffs like he did vs the Pacers even with Artest guarding him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wade County</b>!
> The heat will not trade Wade under any circumstances. The kid is gonna be a superstar. Not to many rookies can take over games in the playoffs like he did vs the Pacers even with Artest guarding him.


I wouldn't trade Wade and Odom for Shaq if I were the Heat, either. However, Butler and Odom for Shaq is a fair deal.


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Can we all agree that Lamar Odom and Brian Grant for Shaquille O'Neal is a totally unfair trade? Yes.
> 
> Now, can we agree that Caron Butler, Lamar Odom and Brian Grant for Shaquille O'Neal would be a fair trade?
> ...


The Butler trade will be fair for a few years, then it will be very unfair to the heat. 

We would absolutely love shaq but like the kings and mavs we are not gonna gut our team to get him.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Can we all agree that Lamar Odom and Brian Grant for Shaquille O'Neal is a totally unfair trade? Yes.


No. Completely fair. Shaq is not Shaq of 3 years ago! He's no where close! You're insane. You're getting a young rising star for gods sakes. You want Miami to hand over their future for 2 decent years with Shaq. Shaq couldn't win a title the last two years with Kobe (and Payton and Malone this year) but he's supposed to, a year older and more out of shape, with only Wade left on the team? YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR MIND. This is an excellent deal and you should jumping at the chance to acquire Odom.

Lakers fans expect other teams to just hand them a future dynasty. What a joke.


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's some more info-
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php

quote: 
RealGM: RealGM and DraftCity reporter Jonathan Givony is reporting that there is serious trade talk between the Miami Heat and Los Angeles Lakers about a deal that would send center Shaquille O'Neal to the Miami Heat for forwards Lamar Odom, Brian Grant, and two future first-round picks. 

The Lakers initially demanded that guard Dwayne Wade be included in the deal but the Heat balked and two future first round picks were reportly placed on the table instead. 

When Givony approached Heat President Pat Riley about the speculated deal at the Orlando summer league, Riley issued multiple "no comments" to reporters and said the deal was just a rumor. 

For this trade to work, the Heat will likely have to throw in filler to make the salaries match with possibily forward Malik Allen and center Wang Zhi-Zhi going to Los Angeles. 

Contrary to believe, Odom is not a BYC player as he was signed with capspace last summer and the trade can go through as soon as the terms are finalized._ 


Here is some new info.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hey if u dont like that trade then just keep Shaq.

since no fair deal is going happen.

Lakers had other offers but they declined.

Lakers arent going to get a better deals than they already have receive.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

how about shaq......GP......and George for wade, odom and first round pick? is that good enough? or are you guys to selfish to deal for shaq


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> how about shaq......GP......and George for wade, odom and first round pick? is that good enough? or are you guys to selfish to deal for shaq


Bahahahahaha. You want two YOUNG future stars for two players on the decline + a player with the IQ of a rabbit and you're calling the Heat selfish?

YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR MIND. Lakers fans have had things handed to them for too long. You have to work for your dynasties guys. Teams aren't going to hand you one for your leftovers.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

you chums would love to have the lakers success, dont talk to me about having **** handed to us. the championships didnt just fall in our laps. its called genius !!!!!!! good luck getting out of the east with wade/odom/ and grant. ahah


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Bahahahahaha. You want two YOUNG future stars for two players on the decline + a player with the IQ of a rabbit and you're calling the Heat selfish?
> ...


How does the Lakers getting Lamar Odom and Dwyane Wade give us a "dynasty"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This Thread Went No Where


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

with the 1st pick you could get another Ginobii or Parker type of player.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wade County</b>!
> Here's some more info-
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php
> 
> ...


I don't want draft picks if Shaq's going there. They're were a solid team without Shaq and with Shaq they'd probably get a better record.


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> how about shaq......GP......and George for wade, odom and first round pick? is that good enough? or are you guys to selfish to deal for shaq


Problem is the salaries would be way way way off in that trade.

The Lakers are the number 1 franchise in the NBA, period. 

But things are not looking good right now for them and no one is gonna bail them out of their core of over the hill players by trading them a core of young stars. Not gonna happen. If you want to built your team around Kobe and Odom thats a pretty good start. So if you want the deal as is you can take it or you can leave it in favor of one of the other deals or you can keep shaq even though he will probably chose to sit out. 

You need to not be arguing whether this is a fair deal or not and argue which of the deals you feel is unfair between the heat mavs and kings that you like the most.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> you chums would love to have the lakers success, dont talk to me about having **** handed to us. the championships didnt just fall in our laps. its called genius !!!!!!! good luck getting out of the east with wade/odom/ and grant. ahah


Wade/Odom/Grant are better _by far_ than Shaq/GP/George right now. Yeah, it's real genius expecting even the wizards to go for that trade.

Good luck making the playoffs with angry Shaq, no Kobe, no Karl Malone, and NO DECENT SIGNEES because you're still over the cap!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> How does the Lakers getting Lamar Odom and Dwyane Wade give us a "dynasty"


Coupled with a resigned Kobe? That's a hell of a team to have for many years to come. Maybe not a dynasty, but possibly.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade and odom will not be packaged together period

Thats too much of our future to give up

LA wants Wade. Miami aint giving Wade. Thats why a deal is unlikely to happen. Its just a rumor. And as for Givony, he is a heat fan, and is saying what he said for realgm in a heats perspective.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Bahahahahaha. You want two YOUNG future stars for two players on the decline + a player with the IQ of a rabbit and you're calling the Heat selfish?
> ...


You remind of a few other posters, but just under a different nick.

None of these shaq deals are going to happen IMO... the only reasonable deals will be with the Kings, if the Lakers are willing to deal shaq to a western conference team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Someone said that this deal was said to be finished on 1050 radio in NY...

Shaq

FOR

Odom/Grant/Butler/Walker/Future First Rounder

Hopefully, it's Caron Butler.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

the dumbest trades have to be the ones involving the mavs however, where we take on overpaid Knicks like players contract and give away shaq. Finley and Stackhouse, amazing.

Worse comes to worse, lakers can always wait until shaq's current contract runs out.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

if it's not caron butler... that would be very sad... very sad indeed


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Someone said that this deal was said to be finished on 1050 radio in NY...
> 
> Shaq
> ...


that was reported yesterday.....on ESPN board.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Someone said that this deal was said to be finished on 1050 radio in NY...
> 
> Shaq
> ...


Not Walker :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

if not walker than take your pick of haslem, zhizhi, rasual, allen.

but caron is out of the question. he and wade are our future. we can't build around wade only.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

You can't expect to dump brian grants horrible contract and get shaq at the same time w/o giving up anything


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> if not walker than take your pick of haslem, zhizhi, rasual, allen.
> 
> but caron is out of the question. he and wade are our future. we can't build around wade only.


You can keep Caron. One day those knees are going to give out for good. I'd love to have Wade but MIami won't deal both he and Odom together. We're going to get screwed regardless. We'll never get equal value for Shaq. I just wish he'd renege on his demands to get traded. Keeping him is still what's best for the team.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

_yawn_

You guys took this rumor....SERIOUSLY? :whofarted


----------

